
Expert electrical analysis: $340 audiophile cables test “marginal” - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/340-audiophile-ethernet-cable-gets-a-marginal-pass-on-the-test-bench/
======
api
Audiophiles have got to be the most gullible consumers. Homeopathy is more
plausible than what I see advertised on those sites.

~~~
buserror
I find them very entertaining! I mean, a little while ago one was adamant that
his new fancy SD card made his audio sound better.

I worked in pro-audio kit for a long while, as long as there are audiophiles,
they'll be work, employment AND entertainment :-)

